# New GoldRocks update



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The Township just emailed me this:

Hi Laura, 

The Planning Commission was holding a public hearing on Sept. 9th, 2008 
to receive comments regarding the issuance of a Kennel Special Land Use 
Permit requested by Steve and Kimberly Shultz. That has been canceled 
as they are discontinuing their "quest for permission to remain in the 
township". Her attorney is also requesting a six week time extension to 
have the dogs removed. He also indicated they will be moving out of 
Livingston County, but the move is not to Gladwin County. 

Thank you for your comments on the ZBA minutes; I have forwarded your 
email to the ZBA and Planning members. 

Terri Medor 
Deputy Clerk, Tyrone Township 
10408 Center Rd. 
Fenton, MI 48430 
(810)629-8631


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang, it sounds like they want a long enough extension to allow them to move to somewhere else to continue their shady operations.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, does anyone know what will happen to the dogs? God forbid they set up their slimy operations somewhere else and start all over again.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

dannyra said:


> Dang, it sounds like they want a long enough extension to allow them to move to somewhere else to continue their shady operations.


My thought exactly :uhoh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

dannyra said:


> Dang, it sounds like they want a long enough extension to allow them to move to somewhere else to continue their shady operations.


How on earth she survies is beyond me. The Fenton house in foreclosure... property in Gladwin/NO property in Gladwin... partners helping her / NO partners helping her... literally tens of thousands of dollars in judgements against her... I KNOW how much it costs to properly care for 7 dogs, let alone 30 or more, and HORSES. I just do not for the life of me get how this woman operates, and why, when it gets so close to the truth stopping her, she manages to pull yet something else...
I have to believe that her attorney simply has no clue.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> How on earth she survies is beyond me. The Fenton house in foreclosure... property in Gladwin/NO property in Gladwin... partners helping her / NO partners helping her... literally tens of thousands of dollars in judgements against her... I KNOW how much it costs to _*properly care*_ for 7 dogs, let alone 30 or more, and HORSES. I just do not for the life of me get how this woman operates, and why, when it gets so close to the truth stopping her, she manages to pull yet something else...
> I have to believe that her attorney simply has no clue.


I think properly care is the important term here. Obviously that's not what she's doing.

Hopefully she won't be able to secure a property that she can continue this crap with, when she has all these outstanding debts.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

dannyra said:


> I think properly care is the important term here. Obviously that's not what she's doing.
> 
> Hopefully she won't be able to secure a property that she can continue this crap with, when she has all these outstanding debts.


She has other people's names that she has used for various reasons, for example, she did a lot using her mother's name, and also has several aliases that she has used. In her neighborhood, she has gone by the name of "Shelby". For some time, and I do not know if it still holds true, the 23 acres adjoining the 6 acres that her Gordon Road home is on was in someone else's name.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like there are criminal charges that should filed against her too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Where is Animal Planet when you need them? The only media releases that I have seen regarding this have been extremely one sided - "Poor GoldRocks - all they want to do is help the disabled"...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Where is Animal Planet when you need them? The only media releases that I have seen regarding this have been extremely one sided - "Poor GoldRocks - all they want to do is help the disabled"...


My experience has been that reporters like to do stories that will help mistreated animals. And I would think that the service dog organizations for which she is allegedly raising dogs would object to being publicly associated with this shady operation. Perhaps someone -- or a few someones -- needs to call the local news media's tip line and let them know what's going on. Are there any local reporters who are pro-animal?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

While I am in the same state, I am not local, so cannot say whether there are any media people who would be sympathetic to the animals, rather than buying the song and dance.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I would think the local animal organizations would be up in arms over this whole situation. But I'm 2,000 miles away and don't know anything about where this is all happening. If I were in the area and more informed about everything that's been going on (I just know the basics from various posts), I could certainly get something started. I just hate to see her/them pull the wool over people's eyes, buy enough time to reestablish their kennels, and start churning out defective puppies again.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I would think the local animal organizations would be up in arms over this whole situation. But I'm 2,000 miles away and don't know anything about where this is all happening. If I were in the area and more informed about everything that's been going on (I just know the basics from various posts), I could certainly get something started. I just hate to see her/them pull the wool over people's eyes, buy enough time to reestablish their kennels, and start churning out defective puppies again.


Legitimate rescues and dog clubs in the area having been fielding complaints about her for years. There is only so much that they can do, and they've been frustrated and concerned, as well. I've been somewhat limited as well, because of the constraints of the lawsuit, as well as distance. I'm not sure what the next step should be...


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

PG,

They have their name on two properties adjacent to each other in Tyrone Twp. The first is where I assume their house is on which is 5.94 acres and the second is adjacent to it, but vacant at 17.06 acres. All of which have atty liens, etc.. on them.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Fozzybear said:


> PG,
> 
> They have their name on two properties adjacent to each other in Tyrone Twp. The first is where I assume their house is on which is 5.94 acres and the second is adjacent to it, but vacant at 17.06 acres. All of which have atty liens, etc.. on them.


 
Thanks, Fozzybear, for clarifying that. For a while, at least, the house on approximatley 6 acres, was in her mother's name. The additional property was in another name - I'd seen it in documents relating to our case, and her neighbor had also mentioned it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How does she actually pay her bills, I wonder? Does she have another job beyond milling poor pups with HD? Does she have credit cards in phony names?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great just more of the same.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I see her filing Chapter 7 real quick if she is running this as a business.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

When I saw her she mentioned several times her mother's property in Redford(?) and how she had lived there with the dogs for several years. Maybe that is where she is going? She kept the dogs at her mother's and at the house of someone down the street.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I contacted the Flint Journal a while ago asking why I had to get information about a local puppy mill out of a Detroit newspaper. I got no response. this was right after their lawsuit was dismissed. 

Channel 12 never responded to the e-mail I sent them. Again not surprising but I will try again. Maybe now that the county has been doing something...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> How on earth she survies is beyond me. The Fenton house in foreclosure... property in Gladwin/NO property in Gladwin... partners helping her / NO partners helping her... literally tens of thousands of dollars in judgements against her... I KNOW how much it costs to properly care for 7 dogs, let alone 30 or more, and HORSES. I just do not for the life of me get how this woman operates, and why, when it gets so close to the truth stopping her, she manages to pull yet something else...
> I have to believe that her attorney simply has no clue.


It really is easy when you don't care. The world is full of people who just don't care about the law. :doh:


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

Has anybody sent the info on this case to Oprah? Perhaps she would like to follow the story.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's just sickeneing how she seems to find a way to continue to hurt animals and people.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Marsha,

Fenton and specifically Tyrone Twp. are kinda in a no mans land as far as news coverage goes. Channel 12 rarely covers anything in this area, we can't even get them on our Satellite Local Channels and they know it. That leaves the Detroit Stations and in their opinion we are to far away to care. Sad but true.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> When I saw her she mentioned several times her mother's property in Redford(?) and how she had lived there with the dogs for several years. Maybe that is where she is going? She kept the dogs at her mother's and at the house of someone down the street.


 
Yes, she used to take dogs there for what she called "Show and Sell", because she didn't want people seeing her place. Her mother passed in February, so I don't know if that property is still available to her. I'm sure that in Redford a large number of dogs would not go unnoticed...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I guess I never realized that. Everyone I know out there had either an antenna baack in the day or recently Charter cable. So they got channel 12. But channel 12 is useless anyways channel 5 is better but they are quite far from there.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> I contacted the Flint Journal a while ago asking why I had to get information about a local puppy mill out of a Detroit newspaper. I got no response. this was right after their lawsuit was dismissed.
> 
> Channel 12 never responded to the e-mail I sent them. Again not surprising but I will try again. Maybe now that the county has been doing something...


 
Or maybe someone would take notice if the county PIO made a few calls or issued a news release ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Or maybe someone would take notice if the county PIO made a few calls or issued a news release ...


I'm not even sure that Livingston County HAS a PIO...


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Livingston County has no Public Information Officer.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Fozzybear said:


> Livingston County has no Public Information Officer.


Surprise! :no:


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Actually, the only place in SE michigan that has one (that I could find) was the City of Lansing. There are a few in the county health departments but it is not a very popular position. I do think Kwame could of used one!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Fozzybear said:


> Actually, the only place in SE michigan that has one (that I could find) was the City of Lansing. There are a few in the county health departments but it is not a very popular position. I do think Kwame could of used one!


Kwame could have used a PIO - _PRIVATE _Information Officer!!!! LOL


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I think Kwame has a Private Information Officer its the Detroit free Press!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He needed an Officer to KEEP his Information _PRIVATE!_


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Maybe after Kwame is gone they can start working on Williamson.

It takes so much to get rid of the public crooks that it is no wonder that GRM being a private crook finds it so easy to get away with everything.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

All GRM has to do really is find good homes for most of her dogs, where that means selling them cheaply or giving them away, and then find herself a job. Her problem was trying to make a living breeding dogs (actually trying to make it rich breeding dogs) and this particular home-business has turned out after several years to not be such a good idea in the long run. Her inexperience and lack of knowledge has unfortunately manage to create much heartbreak in the years she's been running her kennel/breeder operation. I believe at some level she probably doesn't feel she knows how to do anything else... and that can make her feel trapped. I hope she does see the light soon and finally decides to get out of the business of breeding dogs for big profit and seeks other employment. Only time will tell if she can move forward with her life or if she will continue the shell-games and pop-up with her dogs/breeding business somewhere else under another name. Sigh....

And GRM, if you are reading this please PLEASE think about a career change...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

monomer said:


> All GRM has to do really is find good homes for most of her dogs, where that means selling them cheaply or giving them away, and then find herself a job. Her problem was trying to make a living breeding dogs (actually trying to make it rich breeding dogs) and this particular home-business has turned out after several years to not be such a good idea in the long run. Her inexperience and lack of knowledge has unfortunately manage to create much heartbreak in her years of operating a kennel/breeder operation. I believe at some level she doesn't feel she knows how to do anything else... and that can make her feel trapped. I hope she does see the light soon and finally decides to get out of the business of breeding dogs for big profit and seeks other employment. Only time will tell if she can move forward with her life or if she will continue the shell-games and pop-up with her dogs/breeding business somewhere else under another name. Sigh....


Your assessment is an exceedingly generous one.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, now. My guess is that GRM may be moving to IL or IN. She is now selling and training dogs to the Lutheran Church Charities "Comfort Dog Ministries". $7000.00


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Well, now. My guess is that GRM may be moving to IL or IN. She is now selling and training dogs to the Lutheran Church Charities "Comfort Dog Ministries". $7000.00


Good God... this women just doenst give up!!!!!:doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Good God... this women just doenst give up!!!!!:doh::doh::doh::doh:


She better not try to bring her shinanagins to Texas.... we have ways of dealing with them types !!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Comfort Dog Ministries?? WTH is that? I just adopted a wonderful little golden from a rescue. SHE is a true comfort dog to my daughter, and she most definitely did not cost $7,000. This just turns my stomach.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Comfort Dog Ministries?? WTH is that? I just adopted a wonderful little golden from a rescue. SHE is a true comfort dog to my daughter, and she most definitely did not cost $7,000. This just turns my stomach.


http://www.lcc-web.org/index.php?opt...Dogs&tag_id=37

What better place for her than a church - trusting, honest people who would not be likely to do any background check, and who likely have no idea about health clearances, etc. I pray that no one getting one of her dogs will suffer it's loss, or it losing it's capacity to serve them, because of a crippling hereditary disease.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe the church leaders need a little education before they make a commitment and get in over their heads.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> http://www.lcc-web.org/index.php?opt...Dogs&tag_id=37
> 
> What better place for her than a church - trusting, honest people who would not be likely to do any background check, and who likely have no idea about health clearances, etc. I pray that no one getting one of her dogs will suffer it's loss, or it losing it's capacity to serve them, because of a crippling hereditary disease.


OMG..... did you read the blurb about the little girl with a terminal brain disease who wants a service dog ???? How heartbreaking if this dog is not healthy..... that family and sweet baby have enough to deal with, without the possibility of a broken final wish. CERTAINLY there would be some sort of vetting procedure....... if not, perhaps someone needs to plant a bug....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe the people of this church don't have any idea of this women's past and history? WOW! It never stops , does it?


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

I just sent LCC an email asking that they think very carefully before dealing with Gold Rocks. Since I'm a Lutheran, that's the least I could do.

By the way, it's not a church, it's a charitable organization.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tcww said:


> I just sent LCC an email asking that they think very carefully before dealing with Gold Rocks. Since I'm a Lutheran, that's the least I could do.


Ted, thank you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

tcww said:


> I just sent LCC an email asking that they think very carefully before dealing with Gold Rocks. Since I'm a Lutheran, that's the least I could do.
> 
> By the way, it's not a church, it's a charitable organization.


Great! Please let us know if there is any follow-up. People need to go into this relationship with eyes wide open and brains engaged.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Where does it say she's involved with this church? I must be missing something.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tcww said:


> By the way, it's not a church, it's a charitable organization.


Yes, Lutheran Church Charities.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I found it...never mind.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just don't get it. Doesn't she owe that 7,000& straight to PG ??!!!!! And to past clients, for her fines and her for debts? Why doesnt she end up in jail- that is a real question, not rhetorical.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I just don't get it. Doesn't she owe that 7,000& straight to PG ??!!!!! And to past clients, for her fines and her for debts? Why doesnt she end up in jail- that is a real question, not rhetorical.


More like $30k. And I am way back at the end of the line.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Just got through poking around on her website akcgoldenretrieverpuppies (which is a crock since she's been banned from the AKC for some time now) and took an informal count of puppies she's sold just since Feb of this year... 43!!! in all and @ an avg of $1500/pup that comes to almost $65,000 so far this year!!!! Amazing, just amazing... and she has the nerve to state on the front page of her website... "*About 70 % of our puppies and dogs become *
*service partners to people with disabilities *
*and challenges, search and rescue, & the other *
*30 % make up our companion pet homes* "

This woman is unbelieveable in how far she will go with the lying and cheating to make a buck...


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

Removed by author.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!! A church charity saying pretty much "who cares who she has hurt or what laws she has broken, we got the dogs and help we wanted!"
I never cease to be amazed by people. And she's still breeding and selling dogs! WTH!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wonder how "pleased with the dogs" they'll be when they both develop hip dysplasia at a young age? One would think that a church charity of all groups would want to do business with ethical people. How very disappointing.


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

Removed by author


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Their response blows me away !!!! Talk about burying your head in the sand. Hopefully they are aware of all the legal issues and judgements. And really, is he, AS A CHRISTIAN, saying he does not care about the morals or integrity of the people he does business with, as long as HIS purposes are fulfilled ????? That's dumbfounding !!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ted, are they aware of the judgements, illegal activities, heartache Goldrocks has caused? 
If they do, it is beyond my brain how they can look the other way!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I was so stupified, I wanted to add a big thank you, Ted, for addressing this with them. I, too, hope they are aware of more than just what may be available on the internet. If they could be presented with legal documents or access to them, it would be much more compelling and forceful.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I would rather drink battery acid and chew broken glass than read that this woman continues to get away with her scams - now, exploiting the trust and goodwill of a church.

What good has winning my case been? Or all of the wonderful, caring people who bought crippled dogs from her winning theirs?

It is just too much to take.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont want to dig my own grave here so to speak. 

But I have read on here nothing but bad things about Golden Rocks and kimberly Schultz.

But I have base my opinion on what I read here, I live in Michigan and I dont live far at all from Fenton, not even an hour away. 

Should I just google Golden rocks and will that pull information on judgements and law suits????


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

breec3 said:


> I dont want to dig my own grave here so to speak.
> 
> But I have read on here nothing but bad things about Golden Rocks and kimberly Schultz.
> 
> ...


No, it won't. Court records would have to be accessed through Livingston and Genesee Counties.
Google shows the "RipOff Reports", and some of the biased media reports, but the church evidently has already seen that and feels it is okay.


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

Removed by author


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tcww said:


> Just had a long conversation with the administrator of LCC. They have two Gold Rock's dogs, one that was given to them (by Gold Rocks)at no cost, and the other for which they will pay a minimal amount ($300-400). Interestingly, one of those dogs was used at Northern Illinois University after the shootings last year. They were the only outside counseling activity allowed on the campus.
> 
> They are aware and have concerns about Gold Rocks. Gold Rocks was recommended to them by another pastor who had been given a Golden by Kimberly for use as a therapy dog. They are, however, investigating other sources.
> 
> As I have said before, and continue to say, I have no idea how many Gold Rocks dogs actually have problems; and if they have been producing dogs at the prodigious rate their website implies, the actual percentage of problems appears to be relatively low. My real complaint with Gold Rocks is their lack of honesty/follow-up in dealing with customer issues. Their dogs, by all accounts, are beautiful, and, I, for one, am very happy with how The Murph turned out.


I am, as I have stated before, happy that Murph is doing well. As for the percentage of dogs that have been produced by GoldRocks with problems, it would appear low if you only consider those who have actually filed suit. I know that the Golden Retriever Club in MI has fielded numerous calls over the years from buyers with complaints - not all have the means nor the stomach for a legal battle. I also know that many veterinarians have seen dogs with issues - again, the owners have not "gone public" as have others. Not having dogs an accurate means of tracking, such as the OFA 
database, makes it impossible to know the extent of the problems regarding health. The other issues - such honesty/integrity, are all too well known.


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

I have an equal problem with the AKC. People pay their registration/membership fees with the expectation that the organization will take action against illegitimate/dishonest breeders. The very fact that the AKC has allowed the Gold Rocks web site to continue using "AKC" in the title tells me that they are at best, impotent.

If we were talking about any major corporate trademark, I'm sure the action would be significantly different. Look at Apple!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tcww said:


> I have an equal problem with the AKC. People pay their registration/membership fees with the expectation that the organization will take action against illegitimate/dishonest breeders. The very fact that the AKC has allowed the Gold Rocks web site to continue using "AKC" in the title tells me that they are at best, impotent.
> 
> If we were talking about any major corporate trademark, I'm sure the action would be significantly different. Look at Apple!


 
If you are referring to their domain name/website address (www.akcgoldenretrieverpuppies.com), I was under the impression that they knew, but maybe not. I still maintain my confidence in the AKC. I do know that although it may take time, they generally get the job done. Thy've been really busy with anti-dog legislations, I do know that. I also know that there are relatively few field representatives to do all of the inpections and investigations that are out there, and there are a lot.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

monomer said:


> Just got through poking around on her website akcgoldenretrieverpuppies (which is a crock since she's been banned from the AKC for some time now) and took an informal count of puppies she's sold just since Feb of this year... 43!!! in all and @ an avg of $1500/pup that comes to almost $65,000 so far this year!!!! Amazing, just amazing... and she has the nerve to state on the front page of her website... "*About 70 % of our puppies and dogs become *
> *service partners to people with disabilities *
> *and challenges, search and rescue, & the other *
> *30 % make up our companion pet homes* "
> ...


Okay so theoretically that's 30 of those puppies should go into service training for people with disabilities... and so far we know she gave one dog away as a service dog and sold another for ~$350 to be used in the same capacity (except it sounds like they've yet to be train). Let me try and read between the lines here... She's been mired in a lawsuit with the township giving her some deadlines to drastically reduce the number of dogs on the property(only starting since late November I believe), where basically she's been trying to prove she is running a service dog enterprise making her eligible to allow massive numbers of dogs (50+) to roam freely on her property (and if we are to believe her neighbors' complaints, also roaming on their properties as well). I suggest Kimberly decided if she can get a dog or two to be taken-in by any organization under the guise that they are to become service animals one day then this would bolster her argument that she does indeed raise and train service dogs after all and finally would offer some actual 'proof' for this longtime assertion of hers and thus win her a favorable judgment with the township essentially giving her an exception to the local ordinances governing breeder/kenneling operations. The Lutheran Church and that University were simply accepting a couple of free, or nearly so, Goldens with Kimberly's assurance that they could become service animals one day and so without doing any real in-depth research on this particular breeder/"trainer", it sure seems like a good deal for them... and what does Kimberly get out of this arrangement? she puts out the '70% service dogs' lie in big font on the front page of her website and can now lay claim to having provided 3 dogs for service (even if they aren't exactly trained yet). What is a 'comfort dog' anyway? What training does that all entail? Our Sidney and Sophie comfort all sorts of people and they have no specialized training whatsoever. I'd like to see if any of Kimberly's dogs have EVER been through and graduated from any kind of certified service dog training program.

And another thing... if the Lutheran Church is soliciting donations for a 'comfort dog' to the tune of $7000 YET its only cost them less than $400 so far... how will the other $6600 be spent and who will get that money? This whole 'comfort dog' thing makes me feel sorta... well... 'un-comfortable'.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Fancy names for pretty much exactly the same thing as a dog with a TDI certificate, as far as I can tell - "Disaster Response" dogs are "trained" to let people in crisis pet them and will make them feel better. Shoot, my not yet 12 week old puppy already does that. He's learned not to jump up on people, and will sit nicely for as long as someone will pet/hug him.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Prince is the sire of many of her "service" litters. And, according to the official minutes of the Tyrone Township Zoning Board appeal, GRM and her attorney stated that by virtue of being the sire (or dam) of such a litter, Prince is a service dog. Monomer, I believe that you observed Prince at one of the Michigan Meet-Ups - I would love it if you would share your thoughts on his level of training and how well he might be able to perform as a service dog...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I do not wish to malign poor Prince for having a skiddish temperament because he is a good looking dog and would make a good pet... but as far as using him as a foundation for some of her 'lines', that is questionable judgment on Kimberly's part. At last year's Muskegon dog beach meet-up, within minutes of being unleashed, Prince scaled a 100+ foot dune resisting all calls to return... when he got to the top he gave all of us down below a farewell look (and Marsha snapped a picture of that) and then just disappeared over the crest of the dune. Her protégé (son or hired hand? I don't know his exact relationship to Kimberly) took off running back up the stairs to the parking lot to try and retrieve Prince... he returned about 10-minutes later without Prince... don't worry, he did catch-up with him but then wisely decided to leave him in the van.

I would like to reiterate... Prince is a good looking dog and appeared like a nice enough dog but as I imagine it probably takes a lot more than that to become a true service dog, a dog that must remain reliable and steady in ALL situations... familiar or not... and to be sure, temperament IS a heritable trait!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Never mind...I don't know enough about what is going on.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Prince is the sire of many of her "service" litters. And, according to the official minutes of the Tyrone Township Zoning Board appeal, GRM and her attorney stated that by virtue of being the sire (or dam) of such a litter, Prince is a service dog.



Right. By the same logic, if my daughter wins a beauty pageant, does that make me beautiful, too?!

Again, I have to ask why the true service dog organizations, which have very strict standards for training, temperament, health, etc., are not up in arms over this woman's theft of the term 'service dog.' GDA, Canine Companions for Independence and other legitimate service dog organizations should be raising holy hell.

My first golden, Casey, would go visit folks in nursing homes. Although he had a wonderful temperament, he had no training as a true service dog and I would never have dreamed of calling him such. He was a certified therapy dog, per TDI, however.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> .
> Again, I have to ask why the true service dog organizations, which have very strict standards for training, temperament, health, etc., are not up in arms over this woman's theft of the term 'service dog.' GDA, Canine Companions for Independence and other legitimate service dog organizations should be raising holy hell.


 
Perhaps because the woman has been quick to sue anyone challenges her. She doesn't seem to care that she won't win, she seems satisfied enough that they have to incur great expense to defend themselves. As for what it costs her? NOTHING. She doesn't bother paying.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

There is a BIG difference between certified trained service dogs like Vito (here on GRF) is training to be and a "therapy "dog which also go through alot of training and testing. 

My Selka was tested by the Delta Society , one of the most strict and respected therapy dog organizations. Selka was then certified to be a therapy dog and visit hospitals, nursing homes, children's homes etc.

There are many new therapy dog organizations popping up which require little in training etc in order to have the title "therapy" dog and visit hospitals, nursing homes schools etc.

It sounds like their "service" dog is no more than a friendly golden?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Just to be entirely clear on my position about Kimberly and her GoldRocks breeding/kenneling business...
I have no problem with her selling non-AKC registrable dogs and not doing OFA or CERF health certifications and in fact I believe very credible arguments could be mounted for not needing either. Nor do I have problems with some of her marketing strategies such as posting a 20 year old picture of her (estranged) husband in a policeman's uniform surrounded by dogs at the top of her home webpage as a way of implying service and integrity... or flooding the page with puppy pictures, especially wrapped in the flag costumes... Even the copy-n-pasting of stuff from other organization's websites onto her own webpages as if they are her own. These types of marketing practices and hype is standard in the business world. However the things I do object to are intentional lies and deceitful practices to obtain sales and charge exorbitant prices (meaning more than the market would normally bear for the actual product being sold). There are both moral, ethical and legal implications to the practice of intentionally lying with the goal of enhancing one's personal gain at someone else's expense. The continued use of "akc" in her domain name and the promise of being able to obtain AKC registration papers on her pups when she has in fact been banned by the AKC... the claim of OFA and CERF certs when none exist or claiming the certs are coming when there is no such intension of ever providing them... falsifying records (which is what got her fined and banned from the AKC) and self-entering false information about health certs in the k9data.com database which relies heavily on the honor system (which she is also now banned from participating on)... not honoring judgments against her for non-payments to an animal hospital for services rendered and also to buyers of her puppies with developing major health issues and the subsequent mounting vet bills because of promises and guarantees not kept... for saying 70% of her dogs are in the service of the disabled or injured and thus implying that her breeding program is geared toward producing excellent service dogs when nothing of the kind is true, not even close to the truth. It seems somewhere along the line Kimberly lost the ability to distinguish between common business marketing practices/strategies in advertising and the intentional deceitful lying to make that sell, to attract and hook potential puppies buyers, to charge thousand dollar plus prices for cute but unremarkable puppies.

I can understand the desperation she must feel when her only source of income is selling puppies (lots of them) and the bill collectors are pounding at the door but that still is NO EXCUSE to continue to bring heartache (in the form of dysplastic dogs) into the world and to put so much heartbreak on innocent puppy buyers who have dreams of a wonderful life spent with their newest companion and family member. If she would simply tell the truth then those puppy buyers, armed with all the true facts, could then make an informed decision as to whether or not to take the gamble... after all every puppy purchase is a bit of a gamble... but we at least expect to be given full and honest disclosure before making any such decision. Intentional lying to make a huge profit is just unbelievebly cruel.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Right. By the same logic, if my daughter wins a beauty pageant, does that make me beautiful, too?!
> 
> Again, I have to ask why the true service dog organizations, which have very strict standards for training, temperament, health, etc., are not up in arms over this woman's theft of the term 'service dog.' GDA, Canine Companions for Independence and other legitimate service dog organizations should be raising holy hell.
> 
> My first golden, Casey, would go visit folks in nursing homes. Although he had a wonderful temperament, he had no training as a true service dog and I would never have dreamed of calling him such. He was a certified therapy dog, per TDI, however.


I'm not sure if GDA is even familiar with the Gold Rock case. First time I ever heard about it was here. If I was extremely familiar about the case I would bring it up to someone, but all I know is what I read here.

People never cease to amaze me.

Oh and her website drives me nuts.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

monomer said:


> I have no problem with her selling non-AKC registrable dogs and not doing OFA or CERF health certifications and in fact I believe very credible arguments could be mounted for not needing either.


I'd really be interested in what very credible argument exists for not doing OFA or CERF certifications, particularly when dogs who are known to have produced genetic health issues are bred repeatedly.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I'd really be interested in what very credible argument exists for not doing OFA or CERF certifications, particularly when dogs who are known to have produced genetic health issues are bred repeatedly.


I agree. Why is it OK to continue breed dogs who are known to have genetic health problems?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I agree. Why is it OK to continue breed dogs who are known to have genetic health problems?


Before that, even, I believe that it is poor breeding practice to breed dogs without FIRST having the clearances. The argument that it is still a risk even if the dogs clear is, IMO, lame. Caring about the dogs you produce means doing everything possible to increase the chances of those dogs being genetically sound, and not suffering the effects of crippling hereditary disease. Yes, the chance still exists that they might, but you certainly lessen the risk considerably.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> I'd really be interested in what very credible argument exists for not doing OFA or CERF certifications, particularly when dogs who are known to have produced genetic health issues are bred repeatedly.


I really don't want this thread to go off topic but remain focused on GoldRocks and to that extent will shy from the mental and verbal efforts (not to mention intense research) I would put forth to bolster the claim that a truly credible argument does indeed exist. I will suffice to say I've seen data to suggest that the incidence of CHD has not decreased since the advent of OFA rating of hips and certification and recordkeeping, as one would suppose if there were true value to doing such certs... this is but just one piece of the argument that basically states we don't really know enough about the causes of CHD and the part genetics may play and so rating hips and record keeping may very well not be the answer. I personally rely on OFA certs to tell me not only about a pup's health probabilities but also something about the breeder as well. Even though I'm pro OFA certs, I'm very sure I could mount a strong argument for the other viewpoint as well. My basic stance is that I have my own viewpoint based upon my own prejudices but at the same time will not discount another viewpoint that appears fully logical in presentation. Again, I'd rather not side-track the intent of this thread but if another should start about the value of OFA health certs and I have the spare time I would be willing to intentionally embrace the "other" viewpoint for the sake of argument and enlightenment on both sides of that issue. (The same goes for the value of AKC registration and even validity of having a breed standard.) However these things do become time consuming for me as I do find I must often do some research before responding. So perhaps next week in another thread...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd have done the research first, if I were you. There is much documented evidence supporting the decrease in CHD due to OFA clearances being done and the ratings used by breeders.​ 
This is an excerpt from "The Dog: It's Behavior, Nutrition, and Health", Linda P. Case, Iowa State Press and references Dr. Corley's reportings -​ 
*Prevention of CHD: *Selective breeding programs are the best approach for
eliminating CHD from the domestic dog population. Controlled breeding studies
have shown that breeding only dogs with normal hips or those dogs who had
progeny with normal hips (progeny testing) significantly decreased the incidence
of CHD in the tested population.21,22 However, because of it polygenic
inheritance and because there are few regulations governing breeding practices
of dogs in the United States, progress has been relatively slow. The Orthopedic
Foundation of Animals (OFA) is an organization that offers a central registry
service for all breeds and functions to evaluate and certify radiographs of dogs
hips. They also monitor the incidence of CHD in registered dogs. A comparison
of dogs that were born between 1972 and 1978 with dogs born between 1981
and 1988 found that the incidence of CHD had decreased in some breeds of
dogs that were using the registry.3 Notable decreases in CHD occurred in
Golden Retrievers, Rottweilers, and Labrador Retrievers. In Golden Retrievers,
the number of hips evaluated as excellent increased by 44 percent, and among
Rottweilers by 75 percent. The organization attributed this to increased
compliance with OFA recommendations and to the exclusion of dysplastic dogs​from breeding programs.

________________________________________________________________________

Here is a link to trends in Hip Dysplasia by Breed:

http://www.offa.org/hipstatbreed.html?view=2


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Not going to do it now... often the problem is in how the studies/research were conducted and interpreted. I often find many 'holes' and blindspots because of preconceived notions and prejudices on the part of the researcher or a paper's author. Again, I'm not going to do the research on the cited studies tonight... and I have seen other data that point to a different conclusion... so you see its also the collection method of the data and such that must be scrutinized as well.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

monomer said:


> Not going to do it now... often the problem is in how the studies/research were conducted and interpreted. I often find many 'holes' and blindspots because of preconceived notions and prejudices. Again, I'm not going to do the research on the cited studies tonight...


 
Wow. Just wow.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

monomer said:


> Not going to do it now... often the problem is in how the studies/research were conducted and interpreted. I often find many 'holes' and blindspots because of preconceived notions and prejudices on the part of the researcher or a paper's author. Again, I'm not going to do the research on the cited studies tonight... and I have seen other data that point to a different conclusion... so you see its also the collection method of the data and such that must be scrutinized as well.


This relates to all studies and research being done. I can't remember who sent me an article regarding ethics of researchers, whistle blowers, etc...I have to go find that. You can actually argue this subject until your blue in the face.


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

Folks:

....and can we lay off LCC. After my conversation, I believe they're going to do the right thing. Let it rest.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

The OFA doesn't send mandatory neutering squads around to make sure no one breeds a dog that failed the clearances ...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Kimm said:


> You can actually argue this subject until your blue in the face.


You mean we haven't already? :doh::bowl::wave:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

We are still talking about this??


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

katieanddusty said:


> The OFA doesn't send mandatory neutering squads around to make sure no one breeds a dog that failed the clearances ...


No, it doesn't. But breeders of integrity use the information and don't.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> We are still talking about this??


I was talking about something else...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm watching the food channel, so I'm talking about being hungry.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I'm watching the food channel, so I'm talking about being hungry.


 
* Aw you tawkin' to ME?*


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> * Aw you tawkin' to ME?*


If you're eating, then I'm talking about you.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That reminds me, I'm tired of being hungry, ALL THE TIME. LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> That reminds me, I'm tired of being hungry, ALL THE TIME. LOL


And why are you hungry all the time?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I was watching football while you all were yackin!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

:doh:
http://goldrockskennelswillripyouoff.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> :doh:
> http://goldrockskennelswillripyouoff.blogspot.com/


Now thats advertising. Good for them for trying to get their story out there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I cringed when I read, substandard animal.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.tctimes.com/articles/2008/09/08/news/local/doc48c19f9954e96394943558.txt


Perhaps the seller did a credit check on the Schulz's before agreeing to a land contract.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So, where does it stand now??? Their 3 weeks would have been up on the 28th of Aug.......I worry so about those dogs..


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> So, where does it stand now??? Their 3 weeks would have been up on the 28th of Aug.......I worry so about those dogs..


 
She's told so many stories it's unbelieveable - since March 2007 she was claiming to own property in Gladwin - her website states that is where they moved their "rescue operations". Yet, in a court hearing Aug 7, she said she DOESN'T have property in Gladwin and was not buying any. Now, in this article dated 9/8 she was going to buy property but can't. 
Neighbors have seen them loading dogs into crates ont he back of a pickup - 9 one day. 
I have lost much sleep (and thousands of dollars) over the years 
worrying about those dogs. 

As for where it stands now, I suppose that won't be clear until after their request for an extension. Since the original consent agreement would have meant compliance by June, this has already dragged on.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The only way this is going to end is if the township sends in animal control and forcibly removes the dogs.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> The only way this is going to end is if the township sends in animal control and forcibly removes the dogs.


This is where the problem gets complicated. I would think there are no rescues or "shelters" equipped to handle this many dogs at once. It really is a "no win" situation for the dogs


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FranH said:


> This is where the problem gets complicated. I would think there are no rescues or "shelters" equipped to handle this many dogs at once. It really is a "no win" situation for the dogs


Actually, there are a number of them. The well being of the dogs (and other animals there) is not being ignored.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Actually, there are a number of them. The well being of the dogs (and other animals there) is not being ignored.


I have not doubt they dogs would be quickly taken care of if they could remove them. Right PG?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I have not doubt they dogs would be quickly taken care of if they could remove them. Right PG?


What is best for the dogs is definately at the forefront.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I sure hope the judge just orders the dogs be removed and then rescue etc can come in and save the poor pups. Hopefully, the judge won't grant an extention!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree with Fran on this one... the extraction and subsequently finding adequate care facilities for 30-50 Golden Retrievers (not to mention the horses?) is certainly no trivial task. However, I'm sure the dogs are in relatively good shape (hopefully) and should be quick to place into loving homes. I'm just shocked at how long this has been going on for... and if given yet another extension, it will only lead to another and another, etc... it really is turning into a farce and would be laughable if not for the specifics surrounding this breeder/kennel operation. The county needs to simply raid the place, remove the excess animals from the property and thereby force Kimberly to change her ways and move on in her life. She needs to forget about breeding Goldens for a living and just get a regular job like the rest of us.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Puppy Mills.... how I hate them with such undying devotion. My parents Golden came from a Puppy Mill out of Oklahoma (they bought from a pet-store on impulse.... mostly because they felt bad for him). Just off the top of my head I think he had 3 or 4 disorders that he was certified not to have. Hip Dysplasia, Enlarged Thyroid, Skin Conditions, Allergies, EXTREME Temperment issues (he was the most dominant / aggressive golden I have ever met) leaky / watery eyes. He was also over-sized by about 30 pounds (he was in good shape at about 94 - 100 pounds and you could easily feel every rib)

We got him at roughly 6 months old and by the time he was 7 1/2 years old he had to be put down (due to thyroid cancer and hip dysplasia). We really had no choice. By the time my parents realized he had hip dysplaysia (I think at three years) he was already having constant bladder infections, ear infections and other problems (he ate a bottle of thyroxin one night... yeah... 2 grand later). At about 4 he was known to have thyroid cancer and my parents decided in light of his issues to make him as comfortable as they could for the remainder of his life. 

The saddest part of all... he didn't have congenital hip dysplasia somebody stepped on him or hit him really hard in the hind quarters and damaged his hip joint. Hope these people get shut down and done in for animal cruelty if they are puppy milling.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Braccarius said:


> Puppy Mills.... how I hate them with such undying devotion. My parents Golden came from a Puppy Mill out of Oklahoma (they bought from a pet-store on impulse.... mostly because they felt bad for him). Just off the top of my head I think he had 3 or 4 disorders that he was certified not to have. Hip Dysplasia, Enlarged Thyroid, Skin Conditions, Allergies, EXTREME Temperment issues (he was the most dominant / aggressive golden I have ever met) leaky / watery eyes. He was also over-sized by about 30 pounds (he was in good shape at about 94 - 100 pounds and you could easily feel every rib)
> 
> We got him at roughly 6 months old and by the time he was 7 1/2 years old he had to be put down (due to thyroid cancer and hip dysplasia). We really had no choice. By the time my parents realized he had hip dysplaysia (I think at three years) he was already having constant bladder infections, ear infections and other problems (he ate a bottle of thyroxin one night... yeah... 2 grand later). At about 4 he was known to have thyroid cancer and my parents decided in light of his issues to make him as comfortable as they could for the remainder of his life.
> 
> The saddest part of all... he didn't have congenital hip dysplasia somebody stepped on him or hit him really hard in the hind quarters and damaged his hip joint. Hope these people get shut down and done in for animal cruelty if they are puppy milling.


 
Thats so awful. I hear this ALL the time. When people call me for puppies its always this same story of either there first dog as a child or with a spouse. I always say the world works on supply and demand as hard as it is the right thing to do is leave the puppy in that pet store.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Leaving a pup in a pet store is very hard. I won't walk in. I've heard some pet stores sell the pups that are too old to research facilities. I don't know how true this is, but that really irks me to no end.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Leaving a pup in a pet store is very hard. I won't walk in. I've heard some pet stores sell the pups that are too old to research facilities. I don't know how true this is, but that really irks me to no end.


 
I'm the same way Kimm.. no way can I go into the store at the mall. Cody, our rescue springer, was an impulse, pet store buy and then when he got to be a goofy, active springer pup instead of a little hand held pup, they threw him in the back yard and left him for 13 months until rescue got him !!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Dog breeder 
hearing adjourned*

A hearing scheduled for a dog breeder Thursday to show proof that she is now abiding by a Tyrone Township kennel ordinance has been adjourned to Oct. 2.
Kimberly Schultz, owner of Gold Rocks Goldens, a service dog breeding and training facility, was ordered Aug. 7 by Livingston County Circuit Court Judge Steven J. Latreille to remove all but three of the 35 dogs on her property on Gordon Road off U.S. 23's exit to Clyde Road within 21 days.
Schultz has previously said the dogs that are sold to people with disabilities and are temporarily housed on a property in Gladwin, about 115 miles north of the Tyrone Township property.
A show cause hearing to prove her compliance with Latreille's ruling has been moved to Oct. 2 at 1:30 p.m. in Livingston County Circuit Court.


Unbelieveable. She said at another hearing that she DOESN'T have property in Gladwin, after she said she DID have property in Gladwin, before she said she was going to PURCHASE property in Gladwin. 

The woman should run for President.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Disgusting. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Sounding like a soap....."As the World Turns"......or more like "As the Stomach Turns"


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yuh. I don't get it. If _I _were to so much as jay-walk, I'd probably be arrested. A person like her could very likley get away with just about anything. 
Who said "crime doesn't pay"?:doh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Too bad there can't be some Ole West justice....... a possee to just ride in and take the dogs. Of course, I would never go so far as to advocate a public lynching.... or would I ?????? Seriously, this is just ludicrous that this is just draggin on and on and on.......those officials need a public flogging !!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

PG, was that a little blurb in your local newspaper? Since Schultz's statements about NOT having property in Gladwin are public record, perhaps a little word in the reporter's ear to delve deeper into that blurb might make this into a full blown newspaper story. Nothing like some public pressure to get things moving in the right direction, maybe?


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

> Kimberly Schultz, owner of Gold Rocks Goldens, a service dog breeding and training facility


Why in the hell do they keep putting "a service dog breeding and training facility".
They should at least put "allegedly" in front of that statement.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

dannyra said:


> Why in the hell do they keep putting "a service dog breeding and training facility".
> They should at least put "allegedly" in front of that statement.


My thoughts exactly! By continually repeating that "service dog" crap, they're just giving her credibility and making it sound as if she's some wonderful, altruistic person.


----------



## queenm (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, 
I know it is really stupid of me to get into this discussion - I have written replies in the past but have not sent them because I really do not want to get involved in this argument. I most likely wont even send this after I write it but at least I will feel better after after 'saying it'.
I have a service dog from Gold Rocks. He really is a well trained, intelligent, beautiful dog and he has saved my handicapped daughters life twice. He tracked her down and stopped her from running into a busy street when she got away from me. If it was not for him she would have been hit.
I just wanted everyone to know that Kimberly IS training service dogs and we are very pleased with him. 
Q


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

queenm said:


> Hi,
> I know it is really stupid of me to get into this discussion - I have written replies in the past but have not sent them because I really do not want to get involved in this argument. I most likely wont even send this after I write it but at least I will feel better after after 'saying it'.
> I have a service dog from Gold Rocks. He really is a well trained, intelligent, beautiful dog and he has saved my handicapped daughters life twice. He tracked her down and stopped her from running into a busy street when she got away from me. If it was not for him she would have been hit.
> I just wanted everyone to know that Kimberly IS training service dogs and we are very pleased with him.
> Q


I'm glad you have had a positive experience, and very happy to hear your "service dog" is doing so well at his job! As good as your experience has been with Goldrocks, there are people who have had an equally bad experience with them. 

Is your service dog certified by any official service training center?


----------



## queenm (Feb 13, 2008)

We have not had him certified - mostly because MANY of the places that do certification only have you send in paperwork that you fill out then they send you a "certification paper'. That may look good but it means nothing. If sometime in the future he is required by law to be certified I will do it but it is unnecessary at this point.
We do belong to a couple service dog groups and for continuing education and training for him we have a wonderful local trainer that we call on for advice. 
I am sorry that people have had problems with Gold Rocks, but I wanted everyone to know that many people have had good experiences too.
Q


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't want to get involved with Goldrocks, but I DO want to say that service dogs do NOT NOT NOT legally have to be obtained OR trained by OR certified by any group. It's ADA law.

Whether this person is legit or not, I have no idea, but in defense of service dogs and their handlers EVERYWHERE who get illegaly asked to show "proof" of the dog's "certification" and similar, I felt the need to say that.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Interesting that during three and a half YEARS of depositions and court hearings, (just my case, not the dozens of others) Mrs. Schulz could not provide ONE SINGLE DOCUMENT proving that she had sold/placed, or trained a "service dog". And when the attorneys contacted the trainer who she said she "studied" under, that person - a legitimate trainer and lecturer - said that she knew her, but had terminated any relationship because "Schulz was unprofessional, and would not take dogs back that buyers wanted to return." (Although her "guarantee insists that GoldRocks gets the dogs back if there is a problem.)
And frankly, the commands that she described under oath as being trained so intensively for, every one of the puppies that graduate my 5 week Puppy Kindergarten class can readily do.

So, if you in fact have a "service dog" from GoldRocks, and are happy, I'm glad to hear it. But thousands and thousands and thousands of dollars awarded to people in lawsuits shows that MANY many people are not so happy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't want to get involved with Goldrocks, but I DO want to say that service dogs do NOT NOT NOT legally have to be obtained OR trained by OR certified by any group. It's ADA law.
> 
> Whether this person is legit or not, I have no idea, but in defense of service dogs and their handlers EVERYWHERE who get illegaly asked to show "proof" of the dog's "certification" and similar, I felt the need to say that.


This is a true statement. It is also true that any one of us could go online and purchase service dog vests, harnesses, and bandanas for our dogs, service dogs or not. Which would allow them unrestricted access just about anywhere, service dogs or not.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> This is a true statement. It is also true that any one of us could go online and purchase service dog vests, harnesses, and bandanas for our dogs, service dogs or not. Which would allow them unrestricted acces just about anywhere, service dogs or not.


Wow.....I guess you learn something everyday. I always assumed the service dogs were licensed similar to a handicap tag for a vehicle. 

So when I see a "service dog" in my local grocery, it could be some person that just wants their dog with them and the harness and vest.....are just for fooling the public?? I always assumed there was some sort of registry.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FranH said:


> Wow.....I guess you learn something everyday. I always assumed the service dogs were licensed similar to a handicap tag for a vehicle.
> 
> So when I see a "service dog" in my local grocery, it could be some person that just wants their dog with them and the harness and vest.....are just for fooling the public?? I always assumed there was some sort of registry.


Dogs that have been trained by legitimate service dog agencies will usually be wearing gear that indicates the name of the agency. Google "service dog gear" and you will find many online companies that will sell you anything you want, and without any sort of proof that you have a legitimate service dog. There are also many service dog "registries" online that you can get "service dogs" certified and get an "id card". I think this is one of the reasons that the scam is so easy. I know of at least one person who used to fly to shows with her top winning special, and he was allowed in the cabin because she had the stuff to id him as a "service dog", although he was not.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> I know of at least one person who used to fly to shows with her top winning special, and he was allowed in the cabin because she had the stuff to id him as a "service dog", although he was not.


 
There is something really wrong with this picture:no::no::no:


----------



## queenm (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes - anyone could try to use their pet as a service dog. That is one of the reasons handicapped people who use dogs that are trained to help mitigate their disability have such a hard time getting accepted in public. 
In the service dog groups that is one of their biggest concerns. Also that lots of the certification companies are scams.
Don't get me started 
Q


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FranH said:


> There is something really wrong with this picture:no::no::no:


 
Yes, there is. And, because it is actually illegal to ask a person what their disability might be, it is very easy to get away with. There are so many people out there claiming to train "service dogs" it isn't funny. And there is a real need. This is why I encourage people to work with LEGITIMATE organizations when either donating a dog, or looking for one. The difference in the quality of the training is apparent immediately.

I'll add that until one of our depositions with her, Mrs. Schulz did not even know the acronyms for the most readily recognized service dog organizations, nor the ADA.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I work at a hospital, we have a lot of service dogs come in and out everyday. I am always amazed at the lack of training in some of them. I was outside yesterday talking to a couple of our security guards. One of them was new he was told no he could not stop and ask the lady walking her dog in if it was a service dog. but to all of us, it was obvious the dog was not. It was a lab at least 75 pounds and kept walking and jumping in circles. And every step or 2 the lady would stop and twist around to unwrap the leash. I followed them inside the lobby where the dog pulled this woman over to the couches placed there and jumped up on one of them. It didn't listen to her tell it to get down. She finally pulled it off the couch and it promptly jumped jumped up on an employee. All I could think was what if that had been one of our older patients, or one of our patients there for physical therapy.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hmmmm.. It seems to me that I've heard petting a dog lowers your blood pressure. That would be enough to make any dog a service dog.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I think mine qualify as psychoanalysts.....lol


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maybe the laws are different depending on where you are but here before Brinkley could go to the VA Hospital, I had to bring her papers to show she passed and was truly certified and then she had to have her photo taken for her ID which she picks up when we go in to the hospital. We dont take it out with us. We have to pick it up and I have to show ID when I go in but it is the Veterans Hospital so maybe the requirements are different but I would think they would be a little more strict with their regulations and not just take the person's word for it especially in the case like Marsha just described. All the service dogs that go through the Veterans Hospital here, when they are at the hospital are wearing photo ID's as well as their tags. Makes life easier for everyone that way.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Shoot Donna---all Brinkley has to do is flash her famous smile and people melt. She is such a loving and devoted dog. Just being able to give her a tummy rub made me feel good. She's a wonder~and she shares her joy of life with everybody she meets.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> All the service dogs that go through the Veterans Hospital here, when they are at the hospital are wearing photo ID's as well as their tags. Makes life easier for everyone that way.


Do they wear dog tags?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Do they wear dog tags?


Well, they are dogs and they have to wear tags, so I am thinking yes they have to wear "dog tags"


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

This makes so much more sense. I need to remember to ask tomorrow if she actually went to see several rooms or just one. They did end up sending security guard with her to at least get thru the "public" areas.

And if she was just coming in to see a patient, the hospital is very liberal on that. It's been proven that pets help. And a patient that gets to have their dog come in to see them, always gives us high ratings on the discharge survey.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Most hospitals etc do require THERAPY dogs to be certified, and that is their right. Their insurance may require it. But if YOU had a service dog, such as a guide dog (which is nothing to do with a therapy dog, therapy dogs are NOT service dogs) it's a different story.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Most hospitals etc do require THERAPY dogs to be certified, and that is their right. Their insurance may require it. But if YOU had a service dog, such as a guide dog (which is nothing to do with a therapy dog, therapy dogs are NOT service dogs) it's a different story.


Yes, we know the difference between Service dogs and therapy dogs however, the service dogs here still have to check in and wear ID. That was my point to begin with. And AS I SAID, maybe its just because it is the Veterans Hospital, and they are different.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

One of the issues is that there are so many things that are now being claimed as disabilities, and the ADA does not allow a person to be asked what his or her disability may be. Consequently, people are claiming to have "service dogs" because they have a debilitating fear of the color blue or something, and cannot function without their dog.. I have seen dogs that people claim to be "service dogs" who cannot do a simple sit stay, let alone do any legitimate service work. It's a shame, because it does make things so much harder for those who are truly challenged and have well-trained dogs that allow them to function more capably and maintain a sense of independence and dignity.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> There is a difference between service dogs and therapy dogs.


I am well aware of that. Read my last post. Service dogs still have to wear ID at the VA here. That is what I am saying. I am not debating service dogs and therapy dogs. Yes there is a difference and again I am well aware. I am just saying they still have to wear ID and again as I said, maybe its because it is the VA and their rules are different. That is all I am saying. Not that service dogs and therapy dogs are the same.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I am well aware of that. Read my last post. Service dogs still have to wear ID at the VA here. That is what I am saying. I am not debating service dogs and therapy dogs. Yes there is a difference and again I am well aware. I am just saying they still have to wear ID and again as I said, maybe its because it is the VA and their rules are different. That is all I am saying. Not that service dogs and therapy dogs are the same.


You posted while I was editing mine, which I wrote before I read your last post.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

As for an actual GoldRocks update, I was informed that she neglected to make the payment due a puppy buyer who had won yet another suit against her (a very young dog, badly dysplastic, undergoing surgery). There is another bench warrant for her.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok how about a service dog story. A man with epilepsy comes in because he has been having small seizures. His service dog trained to get help when he has seizure is with him. While he is in the ER having a seizure and being treated the dog thought his job was done. Buddy was in the lobby (which is on a different floor) getting belly rubs from anyone that would pet him. Meanwhile Buddy's owner has a bracelet that states he has a service dog so staff in the ER is searching every room looking for a dog that wandered away.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> As for an actual GoldRocks update, I was informed that she neglected to make the payment due a puppy buyer who had won yet another suit against her (a very young dog, badly dysplastic, undergoing surgery). There is another bench warrant for her.


Good! Maybe this time she'll spend at least a weekend in jail. Any word on the dogs? At Petsmart tonight my mom was talking to a lady about goldens, (she had a dark one). She apparently thought Tinkerbell's coloring was pretty and told my mom that she'd seen some even lighter at her vet's office. A woman had come into the vet's office with a female and her 8 puppies that were 10 weeks old, plus an older puppy she said she found, she was looking to give them all away.

Of course I was in the grooming area with Tinkerbell and Mom didn't say anything until we were in the van on the way home. My first thought was that it could be Kimberly.


----------



## queenm (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Pointgold,
I am unable to PM until I have 15 posts. I am working on it!
Q


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> Good! Maybe this time she'll spend at least a weekend in jail. Any word on the dogs? At Petsmart tonight my mom was talking to a lady about goldens, (she had a dark one). She apparently thought Tinkerbell's coloring was pretty and told my mom that she'd seen some even lighter at her vet's office. A woman had come into the vet's office with a female and her 8 puppies that were 10 weeks old, plus an older puppy she said she found, she was looking to give them all away.
> 
> Of course I was in the grooming area with Tinkerbell and Mom didn't say anything until we were in the van on the way home. My first thought was that it could be Kimberly.


Ya think? I don't. I somehow don't see her giving a dog away. 
That's $$$$...
Are there any vets left that will see her?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Ya think? I don't. I somehow don't see her giving a dog away.
> That's $$$$...
> Are there any vets left that will see her?


Well I'm guessing that this woman sees a vet around here which would be a good 30-45 minutes away from Kimberly. And mom didn't get the impression that she was a regular visitor of that vet's office.

And you know Kimberly, what could have started out as "giving" could end up being selling or as giving them temporarily until she is on feet. Or maybe she could claim she donated them as "comfort" dogs.

All the dogs I have seen in this area that light in color have come from 2 breeders. Goldrocks is one of them. But it was just a thought. And I'd think she'd do about anything to not let the county or a rescue come in to get her dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*1:30 Today*

Livingston County Court. Could be interesting. GoldRocks has her hearing as regards her compliance with the court ruling. I imagine it might be scary, going to a "Hall of Justice", especially with a warrant out for your arrest...


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Stupid Question.

Is the judge who issued the warrant the same one she has to appear in front of today?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My guess she wont show


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Fozzybear said:


> Stupid Question.
> 
> Is the judge who issued the warrant the same one she has to appear in front of today?


I do not believe so. I think Judge Geddes was hearing the case in which she failed to make the first payment. Judge Latrielle has the Township case.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> My guess she wont show


That is the way it usually goes, but she does have an attorney in this case. (In our case, her attorney was finally allowed to withdraw as her counsel, after three requests.) I'd bet my last dime (thanks, GRM, if it weren't for you I'd have a couple more dimes....) that here current attorney has no idea about her history. He sure has no clue about how dogs are raised and trained, let alone "service dogs". :doh:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> Livingston County Court. Could be interesting. GoldRocks has her hearing as regards her compliance with the court ruling. I imagine it might be scary, going to a "Hall of Justice", especially with a warrant out for your arrest...


Compliance would mean having no more than 3 dogs on the property??


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

According to the court record, the Township case is now closed. Settled. I don't know the details.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My friend who works with GoldRocks next door neighbor emailed me this today:

"What she told me today was that they have seen them drive out with 3 very large truckloads of household stuff lately. She also says they have not heard any barking lately and that the smell seems to be pretty much gone.? Horses are still there and there seems to be a person hanging around keeping an eye on stuff. 
The puppy palace and kennels are still in the yard, but she has not seen dogs around there lately."

So, she's leaving. Who knows to where. Her website has not been updated since June 5th, so unless she decides that selling dogs via the internet has been too profitable to stop, and updates it, we may never know. Her neighbors must be relieved, but I worry about all those poor dogs. And of course all the buyers who will never be able to contact the "caring breeder" who professes to "* be available for the life of the dog ..." *Yeah, right. How about "GoldCrock Golden Retrievers...

I can only imagine what would happen to me if I didn't pay my bills and ignored all laws and court orders.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She is in God's Hands now. You did your part for those dogs. You are True Gold, Laura.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Debles said:


> She is in God's Hands now. You did your part for those dogs. You are True Gold, Laura.


I failed those dogs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I failed those dogs.


Laura, you did everything in your power to help those puppers. It's at times like these, that you have to let go and let God. Easier said than done I know all too well, but try to have faith that the acts you put in motion will somehow continue and those dogs will see better days. And remember, too, that through your example there are many that have learned or been inspired to step forward and to make a noise when all is not well... to step outside their comfort zone. Also, there are many now that are aware and will be on the look out.
Hugs and many thanks to you.

Betty


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I failed those dogs.


Nope, you fought like hell for those pups, and that good energy and karma is still out there circling around, _somehow_ protecting them, in a way we can't see yet. And we all know where the bad Karma is focused
It ain't over till it's over....
~Peace~


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Just drove by and no one around. Saw two horses, but no people, vehicles or cars. Like you said all toys and other stuff still seems to be there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't even want to say what I'm thinking. I sure hope my thoughts are way off base. I hope someone is there to care for those two horses.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She has abandoned animals before. I'm sure that she took her "money makers". If the horses are left there, I know that there is a neighbor that is a horse person who would, I believe, assure their care and safety. 

I work my a$$ off, as does my husband, to be able to have a nice home and to enjoy the interests that we both have - me the dogs , The Dogfather his fishing and boating. We've cut back on a lot of what we enjoy doing because of the economy, just like everyone else. We obey the law, take responsibilty for the things that we do, including our mistakes, help people less fortunate than us as much as we can (again, thanks to the economy, less than we'd like) and pay our taxes. We've never had anything handed to us, and we've never taken advantage of anyone. That Kimberly Schulz is somehow able to crawl through life not accepting responsibility for the things she does (including the crippled dogs she has sold to such upstanding and kind people as Dave & Sandy Kliza, and Jaxson, among dozens of others), pay her vet bills, pay her mortgage, obey the law, and pay her taxes, is beyond the pale. Bitter? You betcha. Let it go? If only it were that easy. I'll wake up every morning and go to bed every night knowing that I have spent thousands of dollars that I WORKED VERY HARD FOR, and were intended for my retirement (ha ha ha) on fighting her bogus lawsuit, and that although I "won", I've lost. And she will continue to make money off the backs of those poor, dear dogs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> She has abandoned animals before. I'm sure that she took her "money makers". If the horses are left there, I know that there is a neighbor that is a horse person who would, I believe, assure their care and safety.
> 
> I work my a$$ off, as does my husband, to be able to have a nice home and to enjoy the interests that we both have - me the dogs , The Dogfather his fishing and boating. We've cut back on a lot of what we enjoy doing because of the economy, just like everyone else. We obey the law, take responsibilty for the things that we do, including our mistakes, help people less fortunate than us as much as we can (again, thanks to the economy, less than we'd like) and pay our taxes. We've never had anything handed to us, and we've never taken advantage of anyone. That Kimberly Schulz is somehow able to crawl through life not accepting respnsibility for the things she does (including the crippled dogs she has sold to such upstanding and kind people as Dave & Sandy Kliza, and Jaxson, among dozens of others), pay her vet bills, pay her mortgage, obey the law, and pay her taxes, is beyond the pale. Bitter? You betcha. Let it go? If only it were that easy. I'll wake up every morning and go to bed every night knowing that I have spent thousands of dollars that I WORKED VERY HARD FOR, and were intended for my retirement (ha ha ha) on fighting her bogus lawsuit, and that although I "won", I've lost. And she will continue to make money off the backs of those poor, dear dogs.


 
Yes, but Laura you can wake up every morning, look in the mirror, and know you did what was RIGHT and tried to better the situation the very best you could.... that you are a woman of INTEGRITY. That is eternally important.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Yes, but Laura you can wake up every morning, look in the mirror, and know you did what was RIGHT and tried to better the situation the very best you could.... that you are a woman of INTEGRITY. That is eternally important.


And that will also be the eternal problem. There will always be a battle between those who are morally bankrupt like Kimberly Schulz, and those who can see what is right and what is wrong and and as a result try to do what God intended. Some times we don't think we were successful, but down the road we eventually find out that doing what we thought was the right thing is reward in itself.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

cham said:


> And that will also be the eternal problem. There will always be a battle between those who are morally bankrupt like Kimberly Schulz, and those who can see what is right and what is wrong and and as a result try to do what God intended. Some times we don't think we were successful, but down the road we eventually find out that doing what we thought was the right thing is reward in itself.


So very true. Also, you (Laura) are modeling not only a behavior but a VALUE that has impacted people perhaps for generations. Never have we been promised that leading a life of values is easy or appreciated......but one that is necessary and right. You are in my prayers and have my gratitude for BEING the person you are.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> She has abandoned animals before. I'm sure that she took her "money makers". If the horses are left there, I know that there is a neighbor that is a horse person who would, I believe, assure their care and safety.
> 
> I work my a$$ off, as does my husband, to be able to have a nice home and to enjoy the interests that we both have - me the dogs , The Dogfather his fishing and boating. We've cut back on a lot of what we enjoy doing because of the economy, just like everyone else. We obey the law, take responsibilty for the things that we do, including our mistakes, help people less fortunate than us as much as we can (again, thanks to the economy, less than we'd like) and pay our taxes. We've never had anything handed to us, and we've never taken advantage of anyone. That Kimberly Schulz is somehow able to crawl through life not accepting responsibility for the things she does (including the crippled dogs she has sold to such upstanding and kind people as Dave & Sandy Kliza, and Jaxson, among dozens of others), pay her vet bills, pay her mortgage, obey the law, and pay her taxes, is beyond the pale. Bitter? You betcha. Let it go? If only it were that easy. I'll wake up every morning and go to bed every night knowing that I have spent thousands of dollars that I WORKED VERY HARD FOR, and were intended for my retirement (ha ha ha) on fighting her bogus lawsuit, and that although I "won", I've lost. And she will continue to make money off the backs of those poor, dear dogs.


She has no conscience and no integrity. I know this lawsuit was a huge expense, and I know how frustrated you are about the dogs...believe me..there's a kennel I can't get shut down too (but no expensive lawsuits)...I gotta believe karma is going to kick her in the hind end eventually. 

I know a couple of neighbors there too...I'm sure if she abandoned the horses, they will find a way to help.

Applause from the curb...even though I know it doesn't help.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's hard to believe when evil or bad things continue to happen, that God is there or that good will eventually win, but if you let this tear you down, then SHE wins, Laura!

Don't let her take your good heart and spirit! Think of the Holocost and how those people didn't let Evil win.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the update Laura. 

As much as we would like to be able to control everything, there are things beyond our control. You can't control what Kimberly does. But you have done a great job trying to "fix" what she has done. You didn't fail those dogs, the township did.

Don't let her win by second guessing yourself. She'd like nothing better.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Laura, you've been through the wringer over this. You have done all you can and then some. I think one of the most difficult tasks, after investing one's heart and soul for the greater good and not being able to see the desired outcome, is to step back and move forward. I wish we could all make that process easier for you. Your determination to make a difference for the animals and people victimized by Kimberly Schultz has been an inspiration to me.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*From Tyrone Township:*

The deputy clerk sent this to me:

_"The result of this last hearing is that Kim Shultz has to pay our 
attorney fees! Apparently, the only thing the judge was sympathetic to 
was in allowing her to make time payments. So, yes, the case is closed 
with her and she is paying the township's fees. Yea! 

There are still 4 horses on the property and many cats. I also was very 
concerned that the animals were abandoned, but the Supervisor here said 
there is a person taking care of them. Supposedly, there are neighbors 
also watching, making sure the horses are not starving, and our guys 
have been driving by the place as well. I still worry about the 
animals. 

Nobody here knows her new whereabouts except that she has 40 acres. 
Nobody can figure out how she can afford 40 acres. Everyone is glad she 
is out of the township, and I bet her neighbors are ecstatic. 
Personally, I don't get any satisfaction out of it because I know she's 
just moved on to another location and started up there. Like I said, 
it's the animals I worry about. :-( "_

We have been narrowing down the possibilities as to where she is. It appears now that she may be in Harrison, MI. The Clare County Animal Control Officer is well aware of her, and will let us know if/when he verifies her location. There is some concern that she may be on a particular property without the knowledge or permission of the owner. In any case, as the Officer said, "People think they can come to this area and hide. They cannot. They are always revealed, ultimately."

So, we will just keep making sure that absolutely EVERYONE knows about her. And I have no qualms at all about sharing every bit of documented information that we have. It's damning. And all perfectly TRUE. 
We know the "Truth From Michigan" and it looks like it has bitten HER in the...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> The deputy clerk sent this to me:
> 
> So, we will just keep making sure that absolutely EVERYONE knows about her. And I have no qualms at all about sharing every bit of documented information that we have. It's damning. And all perfectly TRUE.
> We know the "Truth From Michigan" and it looks like it has bitten HER in the...


PG, Does this mean she might have moved herself to a property belonging to someone else who doesnt know she's there!!!?????


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> PG, Does this mean she might have moved herself to a belonging to someone else who doesnt know she's there!!!?????


 
Anything is possible with this woman. We do know that she is in that area, and there are a couple of possibilities as far as properties that she might have access to. 

She really cannot hide. It will be very difficult, don't you think, to sell dogs to people and have them not tell anyone where she is located, or, her doing her "show & sell" (an old trick of hers) at a pre-arranged location that is obviously not her residence - people do tend to get suspicious, particularly when she accepts cash only. 

Given that the Township legal fees are now her responsibility, in addition to all the others, her amount of debt is astronomical. She'll probably try to slide out of paying any of it, and again fail to file taxes, and she'll be caught and in more trouble than she EVER has been before. There is already at least one bench warrant for her arrest. I've never been one to wish anything bad on anyone, but in her case, I've made an exception. She deserves everything that she gets. 
I don't think her future is very rosy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would worry I or my animals would get shot if I were on someone else's property without permisson!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I would worry I or my animals would get shot if I were on someone else's property without permisson!


My guess is that you are a stable individual with a normal set of morals and a conscience.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> My guess is that you are a stable individual with a normal set of morals and a conscience.


Not sure about stable, but the rest is true!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Not sure about stable, but the rest is true!


Compared to the individual in question, our economy is stable.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> The deputy clerk sent this to me:
> 
> _"The result of this last hearing is that Kim Shultz has to pay our _
> _attorney fees! Apparently, the only thing the judge was sympathetic to _
> ...


With the poor economy in Michigan, if you go into some out of the way rural areas, it's amazing how low the home/land prices are. Being able to afford 40 acres is very possible in many areas of Michigan. We looked at property just south of Harrison, Michigan a few years ago. It was just too remote for us.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Compared to the individual in question, our economy is stable.


Now that was too funny too true but really funny.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FranH said:


> With the poor economy in Michigan, if you go into some out of the way rural areas, it's amazing how low the home/land prices are. Being able to afford 40 acres is very possible in many areas of Michigan. We looked at property just south of Harrison, Michigan a few years ago. It was just too remote for us.


This is true, but, one still has to have some money, and a credit check would surely eliminate this woman from being able to purchase a tent on a postage stamp.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Given that the Township legal fees are now her responsibility, in addition to all the others, her amount of debt is astronomical. She'll probably try to slide out of paying any of it, and again *fail to file taxes,* and she'll be caught and in more trouble than she EVER has been before. There is already at least one bench warrant for her arrest. I've never been one to wish anything bad on anyone, but in her case, I've made an exception. She deserves everything that she gets.
> I don't think her future is very rosy.


 
Time to notify the IRS about her, or at least remind them. They are pretty much the only gov't entity that has the power to track down and find anyone. You can run but you can't hide from the IRS... They do what they want anyway...


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Compared to the individual in question, our economy is stable.


LOL Sorry, but that was funny!!! :curtain: :uhoh:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Slowly but surely what goes around comes around.

Couldn't they also charge her with something since she abndoned the horses and cats?

thanks for the update


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

bump .......


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

marshab1 said:


> Slowly but surely what goes around comes around.
> 
> Couldn't they also charge her with something since she abndoned the horses and cats?
> 
> thanks for the update



Marsha, I know one of Goldrocks neighbors...she told me there are people still living in the house so the horses are being cared for.

That particular neighbor is indeed pleased that her neighbor has moved.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Phoebe said:


> Marsha, I know one of Goldrocks neighbors...she told me there are people still living in the house so the horses are being cared for.
> 
> That particular neighbor is indeed pleased that her neighbor has moved.


 
The note that I posted from the township did state that the horses are being cared for at this time. 

Where Schulz actually is, and where she is selling her dogs from, is the current question for those to whom she owes so many thousands of dollars. 

Interesting that someone on this forum knows someone who very recently got a pet puppy from her, as she was insisting that she was only selling service dogs... I hope that person was not told that they were going to be getting registration papers, or copies of health clearances. I hope they didn't pay a large amount of money for promises that won't be kept. More importantly, I hope that the puppy they did get doesn't end up like Kalli Kliza, or, Jaxson's Sadie, or the uncountable others with HD and other genetic diseases.


----------



## jalice (Mar 11, 2009)

Approximately 30 dogs are still in the house in Fenton and she has not moved anywhere. The horses and a number of dogs were moved to a different property but she is secretly hiding dogs inside the Fenton house despite the Township order.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jalice said:


> Approximately 30 dogs are still in the house in Fenton and she has not moved anywhere. The horses and a number of dogs were moved to a different property but she is secretly hiding dogs inside the Fenton house despite the Township order.


What a shocker! i feel for the poor dogs and the people who are being duped by her. Hopefully one of these days they can SHUT her down and even put this woman in jail.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How do you not have dog fights with 30 dogs in a house


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> How do you not have dog fights with 30 dogs in a house


I'm hoping you meant that as rhetorical?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Does the township know about this? If not, someone needs to let the officials know. Maybe then they'll get serious about putting this woman OUT OF BUSINESS.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Rhetorical? Maybe. Just doesn't seem like a very peaceful or safe way to live. Good grief, I'm worried about having two :


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Well you never know with your questions!! LOL


----------



## jalice (Mar 11, 2009)

**********


----------



## French Freedom (Mar 12, 2009)

The township is aware thanks to some great watchdogs out there. Keep in mind GR was in violation of the township ordinance; residents are not allowed to have that many dogs without a kennel permit. They can only enforce the ordinance, but they have no jurisdiction over GR scamming people, animal mistreatment, etc. (If you witness any animal abuse, please call the sheriff!) Proving that GR is violating any judgments can be difficult considering the owner seems to be a master of deceit.

Remember, too, GR owner and cohorts read these threads. They get a lot of info off this forum. After she reads this, will her 30 dogs be there next week???

Some of us love animals. Keep doing what you guys are doing...watching out for the animals...and share what you know. We can only do our best, but we're trying, right?


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

*Kim and Steve Schulz Golden rock*

Hi,

I am new here and was ripped off by Schulz, thank God my Golden is OK she is 4 yo now. Does anyone know what happened to them, I read blogs that she went to Jail, but I can't confirm it.

Thanks,

Psych


----------

